# anyone have pics of turquoise sevs to share?



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

hello. i recently bought a "turquoise sevrum", but it isnt very turquoise.
does anyone have any pics to show of them? do they actually become turquoise?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry no pics , but mine are slowly becoming more turquoise as they grow. My male is more colored up than the female . Their color started around their head and is slowly spreading back. Just be patient, they will get there.


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

is that a male or female?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

how old is the sev in that piccture? great colors.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm *guessing* it's a male.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

It also changes drastically by mood and lighting...
Here's mine:










Burt


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

wow! thats a great pic. 
whats the difference between a male and female?


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here is a pic of my old girl, she is going on 11 years old.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Brian,
Its hard to sex Severums when they are young, the slowly develop indicators as they grow. I have a female that we could tell when she was 2" long, and a male that we weren't completely sure about untill he was over 3".
Basically, as they mature, males will develop a more pronounced, square shape to their head and their dorsal and anal fins become long and pointy, sometimes reaching the length of their tail.

Females do not develop either of these characteristics and their dorsal and anal fins stay short and rounded.

Either way they are beautiful fish, they have a lot of personality and love to entertain!

Hope this helps,
Mcflyyy


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Howler33 said:


> Here is a pic of my old girl, she is going on 11 years old.


wow! 11??? thats awesome. is that normal for sevs? 
since this is a sev thread i hope its ok to ask this here, but i am starting to think that as my two greens get bigger that they are both felames. they both have extremely rounded fins,even though they are still tiny. if they are both females like i am thinking, how will that work out in the long run? they get along fine now, one chases the other when its feeding time, but nothing bad. do you guys think two females will grow up ok together or am i asking a dumb question?

i will try to figure out how to get pictures on here so i can actually make a contribution to this thread instead of using it to ask questions.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Two females can live together happily for years, but there is always the possibility that they just won't like each other. I'd put my money on them being friends. Two males is a whole different story!

How big is the tank? Aside from groing into good sized fish, severums need a nice big covered area to call home, and two need about three times the space one does.

Mcflyyy


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

they are getting ready to move into a 75. they are very small now, size of a quarter/silver dollar but growing fast.

they will be by themselves as far as cichlids. ill add some schools of smaller fish, or maybe 2 silver dollars.

they get along ok, the bigger one chases the smaller sometimes when i feed but he/she is just showing off.


----------

